# KCC Short Story Contest (Entries due by July 9th, 2019, 2:30 AM UTC)



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2019)

*Disclaimer: The following post describes the KCC Short Story with a story that I came up with. If you are confused, please see the "Thread Rules" for clarification.
*
*KCC Short Story Contest*
Entries due by July 9th, 2019, 2:30 AM UTC

It was a dark and stormy night. Hail slammed the buildings and streets of NF City. Thunder boomed ominously outside. Dark clouds hung in the air, hovering over NF’s tallest buildings. From glimmers in the clouds, streaks of the red sky appeared. If you looked close enough, you could see Mbxx flying in his roflcopter, and cursing that he had flown that day.

The bad weather didn’t stop the valiant NF Warriors from showing up to KCC mountain. They were there for the Short Story Contest. Men and women from all sections gathered before the mods on KCC Mountain, eager to prove their story writing superiority.

The mods wore each wore black robes, cleverly hiding their faces. Raiden, taking off his hood, emerged from them. “Why is wearing shades in the rain?” some of the NF Warriors wondered. 

Raiden looked onto the crowd of competitors and began, “We are hosting a Short Story Competition in the KCC. Each of you warriors *will have two weeks to craft a story of your choice*.” The NF members glanced at their peers. 

“The theme of your stories is up to you, but there is a *300 word minimum requirement with a 900 word cap*,” Raiden continued….”In two weeks, the submission thread will close. The deadline is *July 9th, 2019, 2:30 AM UTC.* Your fellow NF Citizens will pick the best winner through a poll. The poll will last five days. ”

“When you think your story is ready, please upload it to the KCC Story Submission Thread,” Raiden said in a lowed tone. “And make sure you vote! I will follow you if you don't!!”

“It’s about time,” someone said, “We’ve been waiting for weeks!”

Raiden put his hood back on, “So be it.” Someone snapped their fingers, and the Staff disappeared. And so the KCC Short Story Competition began.....

*Prizes*

1st Place- 7 Contest Points
2nd Place- 4 Contest Points
3rd Place- 2 Contest Points

30K in rep points for all participants. 

*Thread Rules*


We will be having a Short Story Contest.
The Theme of Your Story is Up to You.
There is a 300 word minimum requirement. The is also a 900 word limit. We put a limit so that people can read stories in a reasonable amount of time.
Please Post Your Entries in the .
In two weeks, we have a 5-day poll for the best story.
Do not vote for yourself. 
Please try to find a beta reader to review your story for grammar mistakes.
Please also keep in mind this is our first time. Happy to answer any questions.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Sassy (Jun 26, 2019)

So theme is freestyle anything of our choosing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 26, 2019)

Sassy said:


> So theme is freestyle anything of our choosing?



Yep!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shazam (Jun 26, 2019)

Just posted mine !

Sort of cheesy but it reflects my grandparents childhood stories Ive heard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 27, 2019)

Raiden said:


> It was a dark and stormy night.



And the Bulwer-Lytton bashing continues


----------



## Krory (Jun 27, 2019)

Way to put the final nail in the coffin of the Reader's Corner but stealing one of the things it had going for it.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Way to put the final nail in the coffin of the Reader's Corner but stealing one of the things it had going for it.



Uh this is just one contest and our first time. I don't understand how this kills anything in another section. We're rotating contests that we host too (there won't be another short story contest next month).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 27, 2019)

I saw that edit, Raiden


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jun 27, 2019)

Can I write an erotica?


----------



## Shazam (Jun 27, 2019)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Can I write an erotica?



Have at it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 27, 2019)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Can I write an erotica?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Owl (Jun 30, 2019)

Submitted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 4, 2019)

Figured I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2019)

Tiger said:


> Figured I'd give it a shot.



Thanks a lot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 4, 2019)

I think you misunderstood my rep, lol

The real challenge here was figuring out a way to get in under 900, not the other way around lol

When I started, this chunk of story was 1490 words, and I had to trim and prune until it was exactly 900!

That's not a bad thing, though. Challenge is good.


----------



## Krory (Jul 6, 2019)

I realize now it's been like two years since I last wrote something, the last Flash Fiction contest I entered, so absolute garbage.  But at least I got it done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 8, 2019)

how much time left?

Don't know if I'll be able to shorten a story this much, but we'll see how I'm feeling.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> how much time left?
> 
> Don't know if I'll be able to shorten a story this much, but we'll see how I'm feeling.



About twenty three hours or so left .


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2019)

Raiden said:


> About twenty three hours or so left .





Raiden said:


> Entries due by July 9th, 2019, 2:30 AM UTC



But it's 3:30am UTC on the 9th.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> But it's 3:30am UTC on the 9th.



Hmm where do you see 3:30 UTC? Everything I saw says 2:30.


----------



## Krory (Jul 9, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Hmm where do you see 3:30 UTC? Everything I saw says 2:30.



I meant the time at the time I posted that, it was June 9th, 3:30am UTC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2019)

Would you guys mind at all if I requested an extension of the contest? The forum was down for like a day or so. If not, I completely understand.

@Dr. White Try to use the date in the title and a time converter online to see how much time there is remaining atm. That's the best way to check because I'm not sure where you are location wise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 9, 2019)

We're already 12 hours past so sure why not.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 9, 2019)

A day extension, you mean? 

How many are interested in entering last minute entries? If there's only one, I wouldn't bother (but would encourage for them to participate next time!)

Dragging the contest on hurts it a bit, especially if you want to set up a critique thread--people forget things or get easily distracted.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 9, 2019)

Yeah it's fine bro, I've had two weeks to do this just been a bit busy with other stuff/procrastinating. Not fair to the others, and mine will be > 900 words anyway lol. I'll still submit for people to read though as I've already worked on over half of the story, and the more submissions we have to read will hopefully lead to more people entering should we have another one.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 9, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Yeah it's fine bro, I've had two weeks to do this just been a bit busy with other stuff/procrastinating. Not fair to the others, and mine will be > 900 words anyway lol. I'll still submit for people to read though as I've already worked on over half of the story, and the more submissions we have to read will hopefully lead to more people entering should we have another one.


It would be very interesting to read your story


----------



## JoJo (Jul 9, 2019)

.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2019)

Thread will be open another 24 hours_ from the original deadline (last night)._


----------



## Krory (Jul 9, 2019)

So that'd be roughly six hours from now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2019)

Last reminder that contest will be over soon. . I'll try to have voting up as quickly as I can. I hope everyone enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurko (Jul 10, 2019)

NOOOO EGGZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2019)

> Please try to find a beta reader to review your story for grammar mistakes.



Find someone to proof read? What the fuck is a beta reader.

Like beta tester.....



(shit its a real term. Googled it.) 

That's funny.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 10, 2019)

EDIT:

Updates

1. Voting threads being made now. We have to two (as opposed to one) because there's a cap on how many people I can put in a poll.
2. I'm also giving our participants a little bit of extra time to fix some issues that I found. But trying to get the voting threads up asap.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 11, 2019)

probably too late, but here is a short story

"The kidney has a very special place in the heart" - Trump.

Thanks


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

Polls closing soon!


----------



## Krory (Jul 17, 2019)

So...


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> So...



Will post results later today. Just giving a little time.


----------



## Krory (Jul 17, 2019)

Yeah, gotta wait for those extra votes and submissions.

Oh wait.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2019)

​
Thank you to everyone who participated in the Short Story Contest. I really appreciated your excitement, participation and vote. We had very strong entries, and a lot of great discussion leading to the vote. I’m pleased to share that the following posters won fist, second, and third place:

First Place- @Demetrius 
Second Place- @Buskuv 
Third Place- @Kate Bishop 

Big congratulations to them for doing such a great job. And thank you also to everyone who participated. You each will receive rep points for your contributions. 
Thanks again and hope to see you next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 17, 2019)

@Raiden 

Sorry if you got a notification for a disagree rating, I meant to hit friendly. I fixed the rating now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jul 17, 2019)

Congrats, winners

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Raiden
> 
> Sorry if you got a notification for a disagree rating, I meant to hit friendly. I fixed the rating now.



No worries, thanks a lot!


----------



## Krory (Jul 17, 2019)

Raiden said:


> and a lot of great discussion leading to the vote.


----------



## Krory (Jul 17, 2019)

But congrats, Imi and Box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 17, 2019)

So, when's the next one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> So, when's the next one?



Well take a little break(maybe a week) and then try another contest.


----------



## Krory (Jul 17, 2019)

Laaame.

Will the winner (Imi) be picking the topic, will it be a staff-chosen thing, or a group-chosen?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Laaame.
> 
> Will the winner (Imi) be picking the topic, will it be a staff-chosen thing, or a group-chosen?



We've been doing the group method to choose so far and it's probably the safest one.  Nataly had the idea of doing a movie review contest. I was gonna bump the contest discussion and ask people what they thought about it.


----------



## Krory (Jul 17, 2019)

Raiden said:


> We've been doing the group method to choose so far and it's probably the safest one.  Nataly had the idea of doing a movie review contest. I was gonna bump the contest discussion and ask people what they thought about it.



Oh wait so it's not even going to be a short story contest??? Lame.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Oh wait so it's not even going to be a short story contest??? Lame.



Nah I haven't asked for permission to do one back to back. Probably best not to but we will eventually start repeating contests we've done.


----------



## Krory (Jul 17, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Nah I haven't asked for permission to do one back to back. Probably best not to but we will eventually start repeating contests we've done.



Well that's extremely lame.

Lol, good luck.


----------



## Krory (Jul 17, 2019)

First Flash Fiction contest dies, then this does, lol. Ah well.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 17, 2019)

Thanks dudes, was a fun contest. 

Not too keen on a movie review contest, though. What other ideas were given?



Raiden said:


> Nah I haven't asked for permission to do one back to back.


What do you mean by this bro

You're headmod are you not


----------



## Rep Bot (Jul 17, 2019)

Raiden said:


> ​
> Thank you to everyone who participated in the Short Story Contest. I really appreciated your excitement, participation and vote. We had very strong entries, and a lot of great discussion leading to the vote. I’m pleased to share that the following posters won fist, second, and third place:
> 
> First Place- @Demetrius
> ...


Congratulations winners!

All participation reps: delivered.


----------



## Krory (Jul 17, 2019)

Demetrius said:


> Thanks dudes, was a fun contest.
> 
> *Not too keen on a movie review contest, though.* What other ideas were given?
> 
> ...



Agreed.  What a massive fucking letdown.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 18, 2019)

Congratulations winners 

Ty also to :
1) users who voted to have this contest
2) mod/s for organizing
3) all 12 participants for submitting their entries

Going from the number of votes cast, this contest seems well received. It was a blast reading and getting drawn into the entries

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2019)

Demetrius said:


> Thanks dudes, was a fun contest.
> 
> Not too keen on a movie review contest, though. What other ideas were given?
> 
> ...



I am but I usually discuss with the other mods involved in contests first. Perhaps permission wasnt the best word.


----------

